# Once i found out anyone could have you i stopped wanting you.



## superodalisque (Mar 31, 2015)

I had this neat convo today with a bunch of women I know. men always seem to get the reputation of not wanting women who've been passed around. but maybe women feel that way more than society admits. does it phase you when a guy has been around? everyone says it's best for men to have experience, but have you ever been put off by how many of a man's lovers you come across when you're interested in him?


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 31, 2015)

superodalisque said:


> I had this neat convo today with a bunch of women I know. men always seem to get the reputation of not wanting women who've been passed around. but maybe women feel that way more than society admits. does it phase you when a guy has been around? everyone says it's best for men to have experience, but have you ever been put off by how many of a man's lovers you come across when you're interested in him?


Players are great for fun times and dating, but I wouldn't want to marry one. Not because he's been around, but because it's his nature to want conquests. 
In that same vein, but not really -- did you ever go shopping and find something cute to buy, but then see a whole rack of them, and it's not so special anymore?


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 31, 2015)

As far as I am concerned, if a person has had a ton of partners in the past it is a warning sign. To me, it indicates that the person in question might see their partners as easily exchangeable and therefore not be interested in a long term relationship. But if you want something short term then I suppose that experience would be a good thing? Not really my area of expertise, to be honest.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2015)

Two Words: John Mayer


Or




Man Whore





Not hot


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2015)

bigmac said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that this is pretty much a myth -- particularly when more mature (i.e. older) people are involved. As a general proposition 30+ guys are very wary of 30+ females who haven't had there share of relationships.



I can see that.....because, in all fairness, I have to wonder about a man over 40 that never had some form of a LTR.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 7, 2015)

I would expect anyone to have some experiences and some relationships, just not having slept with practically absolutely everyone I know. I don't know too many men either of any age who would be all that happy with somebody nearly all of his buddies had been with. guys are not all that enlightened no matter how old they get or how much they pretend. if you go to a party for instance, and the guy is hitting on you and _every last one_ of your friends that's kinda gross and tacky. if i find out he has slept with nearly all of them that's kinda yucky to me too. there is a very big difference between having had relationships or having been with some people a person knows and having to know that practically every sexually viable person you look at has been with the person you're interested in dating. that can also create a lot of unnecessary drama because a lot people, no matter how old they are, aren't _that_ mature. bringing all of that baggage around is very messy in more ways than one. a lot of things that were true in high school are still true when you get older. human nature doesn't really change all that much no matter how old you get.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 7, 2015)

bigmac said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that this is pretty much a myth -- particularly when more mature (i.e. older) people are involved. As a general proposition 30+ guys are very wary of 30+ females who haven't had there share of relationships.


 
you have a lot of experience dating 30+ guys ?


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2015)

bigmac said:


> Man whore shaming isn't any more acceptable than slut shaming.
> 
> Its inappropriate to define the sexual activity of consenting adults as _yucky_ or _gross_ regardless of the the gender of the participants.


 
no one asked you for the perimeters of appropriate discussion was here. 
why are you here commenting in a woman's forum in a thread asking women what they think? your opinion was not asked for. please stop trying to derail conversations here. please leave this thread.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 9, 2015)

bigmac said:


> Regardless of the forum -- you were being inappropriate. Denigrating people for their consensual sexual activity is not appropriate anywhere.


 
I haven't denigrated anyone. just stated a personal opinion. you were asked to leave. so go.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 9, 2015)

*" For Non-BBW posters*: This is a public but protected board much the way the Erotic Weight Gain and FA/FFA are protected. Non-bbw posters who venture here should take care to provide postive and non-disruptive posts...

_If a BBW starts a thread asking specifically for BBW input, DO NOT comment in the thread_. Doing so will be considered disruptive, and will result in infractions and/or a possible loss of some or all posting privileges for 
BBW board. "


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2015)

To be honest I kind of feel that way to a certain extent. One friend of mine compared it to sharing a tooth brush with 40 people. I just feel grossed out, especially in a small community such as this where everyone knows everyone. Too much drama. 

Also it depends on the types of relationships a man has with women he's dated before. If they're not on speaking terms, he says awful things about them/her or all the ladies look away or roll their eyes when he saunters in that's usually not good.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 10, 2015)

I never dated or sport-fucked within the BBW scene or any other "scene" I was involved with for that matter. Too much interfucking and relationship drama within a small population. Don't shit where you eat and all of that... And everybody knows everybody's business. I remember the little group conversations with other women regarding various men who trolled the scene and made the rounds. Everybody bitched about the same men who got around and went on about what man whores they were, but then half of the ones bitching still fucked them anyway because those men were the only ones on hand and available. I always laughed to myself at the hypocrisy of it all. 

I don't care how many partners somebody has had. I care how they treat their partners while they're with them. Not everybody is cut out for monogamy or long term relationships. Not every stage in life calls for those things either. As long as you're honest about what you're looking for and what you have to offer, and treat your partner well, IMO that's what matters.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 11, 2015)

Tracyarts said:


> I never dated or sport-fucked within the BBW scene or any other "scene" I was involved with for that matter. Too much interfucking and relationship drama within a small population. Don't shit where you eat and all of that... And everybody knows everybody's business. I remember the little group conversations with other women regarding various men who trolled the scene and made the rounds. Everybody bitched about the same men who got around and went on about what man whores they were, but then half of the ones bitching still fucked them anyway because those men were the only ones on hand and available. I always laughed to myself at the hypocrisy of it all.
> 
> I don't care how many partners somebody has had. I care how they treat their partners while they're with them. Not everybody is cut out for monogamy or long term relationships. Not every stage in life calls for those things either. As long as you're honest about what you're looking for and what you have to offer, and treat your partner well, IMO that's what matters.


 
i can agree with that. i never was able to date in the scene or ever really come close to it because i got yucked out so much. i was just never able to date a guy like that because it's a personal reaction not a moral one. and, mostly i did not like the people involved in those situations. i generally found them and their mentality personally unattractive because _they didn't treat people well _. fat events are not the only place where people walk around throwing their crotches at absolutely all takers. that has absolutely nothing to do with people who aren't monogamous either since even they are often also discerning. so i'm not sure the opinion really has anything to do with whether people are monogamous or not anyway.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 11, 2015)

One of the most distinctive descriptors I ever heard used to describe a guy was that he'd been passed around like a joint. Now I'm not saying that joint smoking is bad but if that's not what you're into... I would guess he wouldn't be in to me either so it's its own problem solver.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 11, 2015)

LillyBBBW said:


> One of the most distinctive descriptors I ever heard used to describe a guy was that he'd been passed around like a joint. Now I'm not saying that joint smoking is bad but if that's not what you're into... I would guess he wouldn't be in to me either so it's its own problem solver.


 
this exactly. I really don't care about what he is into or why. for a lot of women it can and should be about what they are personally into and what they personally want. the problem with some folks in the fat community is that they think you'll do it or should do it whether you're into it or not because we're supposed to be so desperate.


----------



## seaturtle71 (Nov 3, 2015)

It bothers me when I guy has been with a bunch of women which is odd because I have lost count of the men I have been with. Although I only admit to 3.


----------

